
A Killer Adversary for Quicksort (1999) [pdf] - henning
https://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/mdmspe.pdf
======
henning
This is apparently the reason the Linux kernel has a heapsort implementation.
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/lib/sort.c](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/lib/sort.c)

